# highlifter 2" or catvos 2" lift for commander



## young (Feb 14, 2014)

Both got really good reviews, however i wanna see pictures of the 2 different lifts with 29.5 ol2 or similar tires. I know i want 29.5 ol2 but i am lost between lifts, I would like to know which ride is more comfy and is better for the the commander.I been looking at other threads about each one but never got to see or hear one is better than the other or is it just preferance. Thank you and advance for input.


----------

